# Pushca twitching



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca has been having spasms today. I think it's hiccups but has anyone else had this? It seems to come from her inside if that makes sense
Thanks guys


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie used to get hiccups. No noise but just the torso twitching. Teach her to hold her breath


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it after food or play and if you put your hand on her tummy do you feel a 'jump' most likely hiccups. If her limbs or back are in spasm that is not natural. If you are worried ring your vet.


----------

